# wifi connection dropping (iwlagn)

## qdii

Hey,

when I’m at my girlfriend’s and connected to a particular wifi network, the Internet gets super slow. Typically I’d get 20 or 30 seconds during which the download rate would be around 200, 300 kb/s, and then it would drop to a couple bytes/s. On other wifi everything has been running fine so far, everything is okay.

Some other symptoms:

- I can’t ping website such as google, it times out

- I can’t ping other computers, it times out

- Monitoring with wireshark doesn’t tell much more than “packets are sent but never received”

- Other equipments connected to that network are running fine (iPhone, iPod, another computer)

- Network type is 802.11n

- Connection quality is fairly high, I’m not far from the routeur.

Now I figured something fishy: if I turn iwlagn into debug mode when the connection is dropped, dmesg appears flooded with:

```

[ 3734.960639] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3735.267378] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3736.085362] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3736.494353] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3737.107829] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3738.334795] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3738.948284] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3739.970746] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3740.379755] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3740.379835] ieee80211 phy0: U iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3742.220189] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3742.629200] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_rx_queue_update_write_ptr Rx queue requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3746.828539] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3747.251933] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3747.251956] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3747.251973] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3748.355009] ieee80211 phy0: U iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 9 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3748.648857] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3749.517559] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3752.556022] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3752.556038] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3755.614529] ieee80211 phy0: U iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 9 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3756.677883] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3756.677899] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3758.441429] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3758.441456] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3758.441480] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3759.548453] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3760.011162] ieee80211 phy0: U iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 9 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3762.684941] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3762.684961] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3765.273083] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3765.273101] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3765.391812] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 9 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3765.474173] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3765.474196] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3767.062420] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3767.062437] ieee80211 phy0: I iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 2 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

[ 3767.372980] ieee80211 phy0: U iwl_txq_update_write_ptr Tx queue 9 requesting wakeup, GP1 = 0x1

```

I’m using:

```

localhost qdii # ls /lib/firmware/

iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

localhost qdii # lspci | grep Network

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 100

```

That’s all, folks  :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

Well, if this only ever happens at your girlfriend's, then you need to tweak your girlfriend's router. How is it currently configured? Will she let you mess with it?

Note: innuendo not intended!   :Laughing: 

----------

## qdii

Well, sure, but that would not look much like fixing the problem. 

I’m worrying that if I go to another place with public Wifi, I won’t be able to use it.

----------

